# Festplattenkäfig im 700D entfernen?



## Carmir (26. Februar 2011)

*Festplattenkäfig im 700D entfernen?*

Hallo,

Ich habe mich für ein Obsidian 800D interessiert und bin dabei im Corsair Forum auf den Bottom Radiator Mod gestoßen, der da sticky ist: 800D Bottom Radiator Mod - Visual Guide - The Corsair Support Forums
Als Zwischenschritt wird da der HDD-Käfig unter dem Hot Swap-Kasten entfernt. Das find ich praktisch da das unten mehr Platz bringt, zB für eine schallisolierte Pumpe. 
Da ich Hot Swap nicht brauche, nun meine Frage: geht das auch im 700D? Ist der Käfig da nur um 90° gedreht oder/und auch anders befestigt? Da der Lüfter im 700 ja oben statt an der Seite ist, dürften da doch zumindest weniger Nieten sein die den Käfig mit dem Rest des Gehäuses verbinden, oder?

Gruß,
Carmir


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Festplattenkäfig im 700D entfernen?*

Zur Demontage sind diese weder beim 700D noch 800D vorgesehen von der Seite her also keine Demontage möglich.
Da ich selber auch ab und an Modde und den 800D gemodded habe - findest Du auch auf Corsair.com den Mod  kann ich sagen das es dort recht simpel zu enfernen war, kann mich nicht mehr 100% genau erinnern, aber ich meine mich Erinnern zu können das er nur von unten und oben genietet war (das sind 2 Bleche die jew. 2 Bohrungen an einer Seite haben, auf der anderen ist es nur eingeschoben (wie ein Steck/Schieber Patent).

Beim 700D wüsste ich es jetzt nicht so direkt - sollte aber auch nicht komplizierter sein


----------



## watercooled (26. Februar 2011)

Hab beim 800D das auch gemacht.
Vorne 4, unten 4 und oben 4 Nieten.
Dann etwas wackeln und er ist wech.

Mfg

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Carmir (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Festplattenkäfig im 700D entfernen?*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Hab beim 800D das auch gemacht.
> Vorne 4, unten 4 und oben 4 Nieten.
> Dann etwas wackeln und er ist wech.
> 
> ...



Jo,danke, jetzt frag ich mich halt ob es da nicht irgendwelche böse Überraschungen beim 700D könnte. Wennn das keiner weiß muss ich mir sonst mal einfach auf gut Glück gucken.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Festplattenkäfig im 700D entfernen?*

Habe es beim 700D nicht zerlegt sry - daher keine Infos dazu von mir


----------



## Carmir (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Festplattenkäfig im 700D entfernen?*

Oki, danke trotzdem.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. März 2011)

*AW: Festplattenkäfig im 700D entfernen?*

nicht dafür


----------

